# Show us your maple tops! *Why is this guy yelling?*



## MikeSweeney (Feb 6, 2013)

6.7.8.9 Strings are all welcome


----------



## groverj3 (Feb 7, 2013)

I've posted in multiple threads... but, if you insist.


----------



## GSingleton (Feb 7, 2013)

I am a fan of the teal one. Nice color combo


----------



## vondano (Feb 7, 2013)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/at...-black-stain-deep-tripple-finish-img_0846.jpg

my DC800, i love it


----------



## MetalDaze (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## Arnolox (Feb 7, 2013)

Need to take a close up in better light and without shitty strings but here is my maple-topped Taylor Solidbody Standard >






Better lighting;






EDIT: That blue is sick MetalDaze!


----------



## jeleopard (Feb 7, 2013)

Poopy picture but whatever


----------



## Riffer (Feb 7, 2013)

My beautiful Custom 24


----------



## Overtone (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## narad (Feb 7, 2013)

Overtone said:


>



What is this Ibanezy-looking thing? They never put out anything with a hipshot, have they?


----------



## LetsMosey (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## Paul Reed Shred (Feb 7, 2013)

my custom 24(s) in blue crab blue and black gold respectively.


----------



## ihunda (Feb 7, 2013)

OK, 4 in a row


----------



## ihunda (Feb 7, 2013)

Vigier GV Wood alone:


----------



## Lagtastic (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## MrYakob (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## HRC51 (Feb 7, 2013)

Riffer said:


> My beautiful Custom 24


Maple or molten copper. PRS finds some amazing grain.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 7, 2013)

Riffer said:


> My beautiful Custom 24


 
Understatement of the century! Good lord that thing is breathtaking!


----------



## Matt_D_ (Feb 7, 2013)

Black Mamba said:


> Understatement of the century! Good lord that thing is breathtaking!



seconded. whoa. lovely top there man


----------



## MetalDaze (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## Metaljim (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## Watty (Feb 7, 2013)

Oh, another thread in which to show of my guitar? Okay!


----------



## leechmasterargentina (Feb 7, 2013)

Best pics I have so far.


----------



## Philligan (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## ZEBOV (Feb 7, 2013)

HAHA! I'm the first to post burled maple!


----------



## JosephAOI (Feb 7, 2013)

narad said:


> What is this Ibanezy-looking thing? They never put out anything with a hipshot, have they?



It's a Sherman.


----------



## ttiwguitar (Feb 7, 2013)

Family picture I took yesterday with my new S7420FM. Yeah, the one on the right is bubinga... oh well


----------



## jahosy (Feb 7, 2013)

PRS CU24 25th Charcoal Burst


----------



## Ribboz (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## Philligan (Feb 7, 2013)

I forgot, 25th Anni CU24.


----------



## adnecs (Feb 7, 2013)

Riffer said:


> My beautiful Custom 24



Wow! Looking extremely hot so one can burn his hands touching it....


----------



## HRC51 (Feb 7, 2013)

Watty said:


> Oh, another thread in which to show of my guitar? Okay!



What brand of guitar is this? Amazing.


----------



## HRC51 (Feb 7, 2013)

Ribboz said:


>



Great thread. This is all class.


----------



## Philligan (Feb 7, 2013)

HRC51 said:


> What brand of guitar is this? Amazing.



Black Water 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...guitars-storm-56k-because-khoi-named-his.html


----------



## Narrillnezzurh (Feb 7, 2013)

@Ribboz

Oh my god, that's sexy! What brand is it?


----------



## Overtone (Feb 7, 2013)

2 pages in and this is AWESOME! 

I want to see more of groverj's aqua colored one!

full Sherman thread
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/217029-belated-ngd-sherman-7-a.html


----------



## groverj3 (Feb 7, 2013)

Overtone said:


> 2 pages in and this is AWESOME!
> 
> I want to see more of groverj's aqua colored one!
> 
> ...



Agreed, this thread is all kinds of awesome.

Mine aren't as flashy as some of the full blown customs on here. However, I can oblige a few more pics of the most un-fender strat ever.









I didn't know how unnecessary that pullup route for the wikinson would be. Had I known, I would've just gotten it without that.




Put a schaller bar on the wilkinson. Just to keep the feel more consistent between it and my other guitars.

Before the transformation, just a regular old mexi-strat


----------



## capoeiraesp (Feb 7, 2013)

Checkmate.


----------



## Overtone (Feb 7, 2013)

I really dig it. I have the same kinda taste when it comes to customizing strats!


----------



## Jake (Feb 7, 2013)

well if you insist


----------



## shadscbr (Feb 7, 2013)

mmmmm, Maple 












Shad


----------



## groverj3 (Feb 7, 2013)

Overtone said:


> I really dig it. I have the same kinda taste when it comes to customizing strats!



Thanks, man. It was my first electric guitar, and I didn't feel like getting rid of it even though it sucked, lol.

Instead I just replaced almost every part on it. Only things that are original are the neck and the knob on the tone pot .


----------



## MrMcSick (Feb 7, 2013)

What mine looked like a few weeks ago.





As of last night, still in progress.


----------



## Ribboz (Feb 8, 2013)

Narrillnezzurh said:


> @Ribboz
> 
> Oh my god, that's sexy! What brand is it?



TK Instruments Home

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/226582-ngd-tk-instruments-st-7-a.html


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Norstorm (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## jephjacques (Feb 8, 2013)

o hai


----------



## jarnozz (Feb 8, 2013)

love the figure of my agile, though it´s a veneer instead of a top






Self made guitar. Has a 8mm spalted/slightly flamed maple top.


----------



## Walterson (Feb 8, 2013)

I showed it before on SSO, but it fits in here quite nice....


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 8, 2013)

Technically, that's a maple top .


----------



## trent6308 (Feb 8, 2013)

capoeiraesp said:


> Checkmate.



This is a win for me as always mate!


----------



## Edika (Feb 8, 2013)

ZEBOV said:


> HAHA! I'm the first to post burled maple!



You've got some sick wood there buddy! 

My contributions!









I've been showing this one a lot lately but I am so proud of it! I hope you guys understand !


----------



## R1chter (Feb 8, 2013)

My custom Suhr carve top!


----------



## TMatt142 (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## jgaul79 (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Malkav (Feb 8, 2013)

I am Jelly  

You guys own some beautiful guitars, I hope you are playing the shit out of them


----------



## TheFashel12 (Feb 8, 2013)

narad said:


> What is this Ibanezy-looking thing? They never put out anything with a hipshot, have they?


Its a Mike Sherman custom


----------



## Robinho (Feb 8, 2013)

I never seem to be able to upload my pics.
As for the guitars I have seen, the only guitar worth owning is one with maple 
and a stunning paint job. If Kmart came out with a $29.99 fake maple top guitar called "Noob Gat"
I would dig it. Yes, I am a maple snob who has no money to afford his snobbery.
If I owned that Suhr, I would pray no one had a black light to see the "love" stains I would
stain her with. Mmmm, love stains.........


----------



## TMatt142 (Feb 8, 2013)

Well, if you can't afford a guitar with a maple top, make your own.  The two blonde guitars in my pics were projects.  Now both apart and awaiting real drop tops.... I'm a sucker for maple tops myself!


----------



## zappatton2 (Feb 8, 2013)

Pointy maple


----------



## ttiwguitar (Feb 8, 2013)

Edika said:


>



I want one of these so badly! Nice!


----------



## ILuvPillows (Feb 8, 2013)

Subtle, but in the right light it can catch you off guard. Love it.


----------



## lemeker (Feb 8, 2013)

The Allender:





The MH-250:


----------



## flypap3r (Feb 8, 2013)

Santuzzo said:


>


 
Those are some amazing Ibby's!


----------



## themike (Feb 8, 2013)

I only have a few photos to pull from here at work but here are a few of my fiddles....


----------



## Genome (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## shadscbr (Feb 8, 2013)

I was searching for an old work file on a backup drive, and found this progress pic for my 7 string Heatley hollowbody...from 10 years ago, it was my first custom 


Maple on fire 








Shad


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 8, 2013)

My contributions 






















Sorry for crappy photos


----------



## s4tch (Feb 8, 2013)

Edika said:


>



That's still one of my favorite guitars ever.

Here's my humble contribution with a thin, but still nice veener:


----------



## Casus (Feb 8, 2013)

Suhr modern, on the right:


----------



## oneblackened (Feb 8, 2013)

MH-1000nt (2009) - probably the most awesome of the three. HOT DAMN THAT QUILT.




MH-400 (2006)




H-1007 (2011)


----------



## Podium (Feb 8, 2013)

probably the best maple top i've ever seen in an Epiphone, and it's mine!


----------



## haffner1 (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## SkullCrusher (Feb 8, 2013)

My little dear Mayones


----------



## Ralyks (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Zado (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## sibanez29 (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## abbrodie555 (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Jaketsnake94 (Feb 8, 2013)

Ralyks said:


>


Brian Moore maple tops for the win!


----------



## Wyvern Claw (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## SouthpawGuy (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## s_k_mullins (Feb 8, 2013)

My maple tops... And maple veneers. 

PRS Tremonti 10-top





Carvin 727





Charvel "Wild Card" San Dimas





Ibanez Premium RG920qm





PRS SE Singlecut Trem





LTD M-1000 Deluxe


----------



## s_k_mullins (Feb 8, 2013)

SouthpawGuy said:


> ***Lots of guitar porn***



Dude, that is an epic collection! I especially love those G&Ls.


----------



## SouthpawGuy (Feb 8, 2013)

s_k_mullins said:


> Dude, that is an epic collection! I especially love those G&Ls.



Thanks , going through them in alphabetical order .... didn't realise I like maple so much 

Love the G&Ls too !


----------



## Cybin (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Antenna (Feb 8, 2013)

Here's mine!


----------



## wilch (Feb 8, 2013)

90's RG570FM



Ibanez RG570 FM 1993 model (pic2) by wilch, on Flickr


----------



## skeels (Feb 8, 2013)

Home made thing-a-ma-bob.


----------



## Jake (Feb 8, 2013)

Cybin said:


>


Words cannot express how much I love this guitar. I feel like I need one in my life


----------



## SnowfaLL (Feb 8, 2013)

Whole project should be complete in a week or two hopefully, but my baby so far!






Ash back


----------



## MrMcSick (Feb 9, 2013)

Here goes my other one.





Well I guess veneers seem to count in this thread so here's an old one.


----------



## ikarus (Feb 9, 2013)

So here are my maple tops of guitars i own and have owned:


----------



## Deadfall (Feb 9, 2013)

So much win. I wanted to cry when I realized I was on the last of the pics. MOAR!


----------



## Mklane (Feb 9, 2013)

Maple!


----------



## SnowfaLL (Feb 9, 2013)

Mklane said:


> Maple!



Damn! Make a NGD thread on that, looks insane.


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Feb 9, 2013)

My Custom 24...The picture doesn't do it much justice, it's a very deep green (emerald, to be exact)




This more accurately represents it:


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 9, 2013)

Sadly, she' no longer with me. 

The bookmatching was pretty much perfect too.


----------



## absolutorigin (Feb 9, 2013)

I like maple tops .


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Feb 9, 2013)

This thread delivers in spades. Gonna gather some pics and I'll post my contribution


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## NickS (Feb 9, 2013)

Carvin CT6M:


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Feb 9, 2013)

Here's my contribution:


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 10, 2013)

OAF8 with flamed maple top and flamed fretboard (sold now):













ESP Horizon (sold):









Vik Caprice T (will be here next week):






It has a birdseye maple neck as well...







This one should be here next month too...









And since everyone else is posting their guitars with veneers...



















Sorry about the shitty pics


----------



## yuureikun (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## HRC51 (Feb 10, 2013)

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> Here's my contribution:



Any color pictures of this one? Very nice looking.


----------



## AdamHernandez13 (Feb 10, 2013)

And my contribution


----------



## Genome (Feb 10, 2013)

th3m1ke said:


> I only have a few photos to pull from here at work but here are a few of my fiddles....



It's kind of frightening that this one gave me a little bit of semi.

(Not with regards to the dog, I hasten to add.)


----------



## spawnofthesith (Feb 10, 2013)

My Pride and joy (and one of only 6 made)


----------



## SouthpawGuy (Feb 10, 2013)

.


----------



## ttiwguitar (Feb 10, 2013)

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> Here's my contribution:



Dude...


----------



## WeLookLikeGiants (Feb 10, 2013)

One piece maple top on my S7G.






And quilted sex of my JP7 BFR.


----------



## wilch (Feb 10, 2013)

Do maple back and sides count?




Seagull Artist Series Cameo back by wilch, on Flickr

(front here) Seagull Artist Series Cameo front | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


...and one more of my RG570FM




Ibanez RG570FM by wilch, on Flickr


----------



## Caparison092 (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## WiseSplinter (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## klami (Feb 11, 2013)

Some nice guitars here, gents! I'll play along


----------



## SYLrules88 (Feb 11, 2013)

i have no business in this thread at all  but here are mine

schecter c-1 classic. its a veneer and a lackluster top, but my favorite guitar.





and my bass.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## technomancer (Feb 11, 2013)

Well hell man if we're going to do that 














and one that's an actual guitar already


----------



## Pablo (Feb 11, 2013)

I've never owned a fancy top guitar... I'm simply too damn ugly for pretty guitars! I did, however build a guitar out of solid maple - non-figured obviously:


----------



## JLocrian (Feb 12, 2013)

I'll play


----------



## Humanoid (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## DslDwg (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 12, 2013)

SYLrules88 said:


> i have no business in this thread at all  but here are mine
> 
> schecter c-1 classic. its a veneer and a lackluster top, but my favorite guitar.
> 
> ...



That's weird. MY C1 Classic top is like fantastic. Brb ima go take outside pictures xD


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 12, 2013)

Actually hard to photograph this top xD


----------



## JosephAOI (Feb 12, 2013)

These aren't mine (I've actually never owned a guitar with an actual top or veneer ) but this thread simply wouldn't be complete without them:

The famed "Highest Spec'd Blackmachine Ever":






Nolly's B2:






And lastly, Chris Letchford's Jackson Custom Shop:


----------



## SYLrules88 (Feb 12, 2013)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Actually hard to photograph this top xD


 
nice man! yeah yours looks better than mine XD. but i like my MOP inlay more


----------



## ihunda (Feb 12, 2013)

Some quilt from japan...






Thanks for all those gorgeous tops!


----------



## shadscbr (Feb 12, 2013)

I sold this Suhr to fund a custom...you could dive right into that quilt 






Shad


----------



## theperfectcell6 (Feb 12, 2013)

Need a better pic!


----------



## Bladed-Vaults (Feb 12, 2013)

Yall can keep ypur flames and your quilts XD
spalted maple ftw


----------



## Mendez (Feb 13, 2013)

My carvin:


----------



## kevdes93 (Feb 13, 2013)

when i scrolled down to chris letchfords i literally spit some water onto my keyboard. i cant believe ive never seen this before. absolutely breathtaking.


----------



## arcadia fades (Feb 14, 2013)

here's my past and present maple top guitars:



























































My caparison Angelus has a maple top too but its painted solid white, and I have a gorgeous Mayones Regius incoming that I will post pics of the top of in here shortly


----------



## killertone (Feb 14, 2013)

END THREAD.


----------



## arcadia fades (Feb 14, 2013)

this is my friends (not my regius)


----------



## SYLrules88 (Feb 15, 2013)

i forgot to post this one. its my newly bought agile AL-727EB, but since buying my ESP like a week after i got this one, ive barely played this despite it being my only 7 string. pretty spiffy veneer. a red miracle man in the bridge is gonna look amazing.


----------



## soliloquy (Feb 15, 2013)

and my old guitars


----------



## SouthpawGuy (Feb 18, 2013)

1986 Heritage VIP2, two piece maple body


----------

